

Will Polldaddy let me keep my ftp.polldaddy.com username? - mattslight
http://www.matthewslight.com/2011/06/21/can-i-use-ftp-polldaddy-com/

======
mattslight
This seems a bad idea to me. I wonder why they don't have tighter controls on
which usernames can be chosen. I notice that you can not use 'www' or 'blog'
for obvious reasons, but usernames like ftp and mail don't seem to have been
screened. I suspect that in time they will have to have some form on control
on this.

